

Colleges That Offer Best Return on Investment - stanleydrew
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2010/06/30/top-20-colleges-that-offer-best-return-on-investment/

======
carbocation
The article's author overstates the meaning of these results. (1) It doesn't
take into account financial aid (e.g., the average actual price paid by
students), and merely reflects the sticker price. This likely means that the
top schools, which are quite generous with their financial aid, are being
undervalued... BUT (2) On the other hand, it has no ability to disentangle
correlation from causation. Viz, perhaps those who got into those colleges
would have done quite well even had they decided not to apply there. This
"study" has no ability to answer that question, and therefore has no real
ability to evaluate ROI - the main thing they claim to have evaluated.

Don't get me wrong, these numbers are fascinating, but the claims made in the
article about what these numbers demonstrate are completely fallacious.

